# B2M in London



## c00ki312 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok after reading loads of posts from USA chat ive realised that it depends on the store on what is accepted for B2M?

So, has anyone in London tried to return an e/s pot WITHOUT the metal pan (in other words depotted)? If so, which store?

thanks!


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Anyone tried B2M in London?*

Yep I've done it in the Pro Store (Carnaby St area) when it was in the temp location just round the corner.

I was there on Saturday and a girl had empties including e/s containers but they didn't check them....

To be honest I don't think they're too bothered over here.


----------



## vocaltest (Jul 16, 2008)

*london girls... has anyone taken depots for b2m at carnaby street pro store?*

i'm going to london on tuesday shopping (yay!) and i just wondered if anyone has taken any depots there to b2m? i have enough for 2 lipsticks and i reaaaaally want fleshpot, so as its a pro colour i'm gonna try and b2m it there! anybody tried?


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: london girls... has anyone taken depots for b2m at carnaby street pro store?*

There was a thread on this recently....

I have, and from my experiences and observations they don't really check the insides of the pots. I get the impression it's not an issue that has surfaced here like it has overseas.


----------



## vocaltest (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: london girls... has anyone taken depots for b2m at carnaby street pro store?*

oops... i'm so lazy when it comes to searching for threads!

yeah thats what i thought... as far as i'm aware i haven't read anybody from the uk having problems b2m'ing depots. every time i've gone they haven't checked them either! hmm i hope it'll be ok. i suppose all they can say is no. i just REALLY want fleshpot!!


----------



## *K_87* (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: london girls... has anyone taken depots for b2m at carnaby street pro store?*

I took back enough for 4 lippies and they were fine about it. Didn't even check really!


----------



## vocaltest (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: london girls... has anyone taken depots for b2m at carnaby street pro store?*

so i went and forgot my empties didn't i? no fleshpot for me! boo @ life.


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: london girls... has anyone taken depots for b2m at carnaby street pro store?*

Oh no!! That's a real shame!! After all that...for you to forget!!


----------



## i_luv_mac (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: london girls... has anyone taken depots for b2m at carnaby street pro store?*

For some reason I'm under the impression you can also get eyeshadows aswell as lipsticks through Back to MAC at the Soho store. 

Is this true or am I just imagining it?


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: london girls... has anyone taken depots for b2m at carnaby street pro store?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *i_luv_mac* 

 
_For some reason I'm under the impression you can also get eyeshadows aswell as lipsticks through Back to MAC at the Soho store. 

Is this true or am I just imagining it?_

 
Not that I am aware of. as far as i know that policy is only available in US freestanding stores... you can b2m for an eyeshadow, lipstick, or lipgloss there.


----------



## MsEclectic (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Anyone tried B2M in London?*







I B2M at the croydon house of fraser and they didnt check either


----------



## Miss Lore (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Anyone tried B2M in London?*

carnaby street are fine with depotted shadows


----------



## ilovegreen (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Anyone tried B2M in London?*

I've done it in Selfridges and the Chelsea stores and no problems.


----------



## amber_j (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Anyone tried B2M in London?*

I think it's fine at all locations. I've asked MAs at the Soho Pro and Covent Garden stores if they accept e/s pots without the metal pan, and they've always said yes. Don't think they really care over here to be honest.


----------



## anita22 (Feb 14, 2009)

Can anyone confirm for me if I can B2M glass items (e.g. foundation bottles, Fluidline jars) in the UK? We can't in New Zealand and as I'm going over I'm wondering if it's worth taking the empty glass I've accumulated over with me.

Cheers


----------



## vocaltest (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: B2M Glass items in UK*

yep you can


----------



## anita22 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: B2M Glass items in UK*

woohoo excellent  thanks!


----------



## Purity (Mar 8, 2009)

We don't have B2M in Sweden (boo!) so I'm thinking about sending my empties with my sister when she visits London next time. Does anyone know if the pro store or any of the MAC counters in central London accepts *depotted eyeshadow pots without the metal pan* as B2M's? 

Thanks!


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 8, 2009)

The Pro store, freestanding store in Covent Garden and Selfridges counter all accept them without the pans.


----------



## Purity (Mar 9, 2009)

Yay, thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you B2M for both eyeshadow pro pans and eyeshadow pots at the pro store?


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 9, 2009)

Hmmm THAT I'm not sure of.


----------



## sweets4 (Mar 9, 2009)

In the UK or the Greater London area, only allows you to B2M for lipsticks (excluding viva glam stuff) which IMO doesnt make sense, as an eyeshadow is cheaper therefore saving MAC more money, but what do I know.
also the House of Fraisers let you just do the pot, not the pan are anything difficult.


----------



## Purity (Mar 9, 2009)

*sweets4: *Only B2M for lipsticks at the pro store aswell?


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh I thought you were asking if you could use e/s pro PANS as well as pots to B2M with in London.

You can only get the perm and slimshine lippies as a B2M item (same goes for the Pro store too).

I wish MAC would just have the same flippin B2M rules worldwide cos it pisses me off how I can get lipsticks, e/s or lipglasses stateside and I'm restricted to only lippies here in England. Grrrr!

MAC sort it out!


----------



## Purity (Mar 9, 2009)

Ah, thanks for sorting that out! Sucks that you can't get eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I might send my B2M's with a friend going to the US instead then... Allthough, lipsticks are better than nothing because we don't have B2M at all here in Sweden!


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Jul 15, 2009)

Does anyone have a comprehensive list of what is accepted as B2M in the UK?

In the US the packaging for brush cleanser and the mac wipes are accepted, are these accepted in the UK as well? What other items are accepted?


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 15, 2009)

Really it varies from location to location, which it shouldn't. However outlets in the UK seem generally more accepting of things like depots etc than in the US. Usually when I've taken items back they've not even looked at them.

I would expect the brush cleanser bottle to count, not sure about the wipe packets as I've never tried it, other items you might not think about such as lash containers are good too. Usually the rule is if an item has the B2M logo on it somewhere/on the box it's okay, this means it's classed as primary packaging. However this is what MAC states is not accepted and if it's not on this list I imagine it's good to return for recycling -



1. Secondary packaging of any sort [paper box, plastic/cellophane wrapper, shopping bags]. 
Samples [sample containers, special/trial size products for promotional/seasonal kits (unless you take them back as a set and it counts as 1)]. 
Cosmetic applicators/tools [disposables, puffs, sponges, scissors, spatulas, swabs, sharpeners, tweezers, curlers]. 
Accessories [bags, belts, makeup cases, blot film]. 
If you're not sure about something you can always ask your local counter or customer services.


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_I would expect the brush cleanser bottle to count_

 
I have returned brush cleanser bottles before (in store and by mail) and both were accepted.


----------



## Sarah (Jul 22, 2009)

Never had any problems in the Pro store or Bluewater counter


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 14, 2009)

I know it's not London, but in Brighton they didn't even look either. I really don't think they're bothered...which is fab! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xoxo


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Anyone tried B2M in London?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsEclectic* 

 
_





I B2M at the croydon house of fraser and they didnt check either_

 

that's good to know, its my local, thank you X


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 2, 2009)

has anyone B2Md recently, i know in america they're now saying it has to have the metal pan in. I'm from croydon and go to the one in house of fraser, some one said in a post from january that they didn't check, but i don't want to depot them all, if they're gunna say i cant have a lipstick!

I just thought january is a while ago, and things might have changed since then?


----------



## anita22 (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_has anyone B2Md recently, i know in america they're now saying it has to have the metal pan in. I'm from croydon and go to the one in house of fraser, some one said in a post from january that they didn't check, but i don't want to depot them all, if they're gunna say i cant have a lipstick!

I just thought january is a while ago, and things might have changed since then?_

 
I'm not in London, I'm in Oxford - but I went to my local counter a couple of weeks ago and they did not accept my depots. (I've taken depots there before but they said they were having to toughen up recently due to the recession). Boo...


----------



## PixiLaura (Oct 8, 2009)

Has anyone tried to give back the end of an eyeliner with a lid- Do you think they would take it anywhere in london?


----------



## Darkness (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes, I did my first B2M a couple of months ago at the Covent Garden store. I had a couple of e/s that I had depotted. The MA didn't take them out of the bag, just counted them to see if there was six items and then she asked what colour of lipstick I would like.


----------



## lolcats (Oct 17, 2010)

I took depotted eyeshadows to the mac in house of frasier in bluewater about 2 weeks ago and they was fine with them. The woman didn't even count them.


----------



## lotty_lot (Oct 24, 2010)

Good to know! I'll be visiting London in a few weeks and I saved my empties to B2M them, since we don't have that policy in The Netherlands. Yay! I just hope that they accept my depotted eyeshadows...


----------



## TigerLilies86 (Dec 6, 2010)

I know this has been asked before, but I wanted to ask again...
  	but does anyone know if the wipes are accepted as B2M in the London area?

  	As for depoted eyeshadows, I've never had a problem getting those B2M.


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 30, 2010)

TigerLilies86 said:


> I know this has been asked before, but I wanted to ask again...
> but does anyone know if the wipes are accepted as B2M in the London area?
> 
> As for depoted eyeshadows, I've never had a problem getting those B2M.


	Not sure - they wouldn't accept my wipes packaging at a store in NY, saying it wasn't plastic. All you can do is try though, I guess.


----------



## TigerLilies86 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for your help


----------



## Sojourner (Feb 26, 2011)

Nevermind


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you can't Back 2 Mac the wipes. If there is no B2M logo on the packaging, then you can't return it.


----------

